# feeling wierd on ephedrine



## brollickby06 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, i have been on a cutting diet for a few months and hit a wall about a month ago.  I decided to try an EC stack...which i researched extensively before trying it.
i decided to start off with one vasopro ephedrine a day right when i wake up, then after a week add the caffiene to it...
then in 2-3 weeks up my dosage to 2x a day

the first day, i felt jittery...just as everyone said i probably would.  i expected this.  from what i have read, everyone gets jittery for the first week.  this wasnt what i was worried about.  I also wasnt worried that my heart was beating abnormally fast...the problem was, my heart was beating extremely irregularly....

at first i thought i was just being extra alert and scaring myself...but after taking it for 3 days i noticed that i get this wierd feeling in my chest...it feels like my heart is twitching...i know this sounds wierd, but thats the only way i can describe it.  My heart literally feels like its twitching.  So i stopped taking it day 3, and today i did not take the pill.  My heart is still "twitching" and beating pretty fast.  I dont know what to do.  Is this regular when you first start ephedrine?? im hoping i am just being a worry wort...but idk.
today i didnt take it and am still getting the twitching feeling...

any ideas?


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

Well if you really think something is going wrong I would quit taking it all together, your health is much more important than your appearance. Also i would go and see your doctor. However I am sure he is just going to tell ya what I told ya.


----------



## brollickby06 (Sep 16, 2006)

ok since no one else has anything to say...let me just post my descision.  Im never touching ephedrine again...the palpitations/vibrations have been getting less frequent...but they still come and go. 
Does anyone know the half life of ephedrine?  Hopefully they stop soon and nothing permanent happened (which i doubt)...So im just goign to continue cutting without the ECA stack

I was actually really looking forward to it from all I have heard about it...
Since im at a stall...does anyone have any other suggestions for supps to take?  From what i hear hydroxycut is no good anymore...and i really havent researched anything thus far besides the ECA

What has worked for you guys?  Is lipo-6 any good
keep in mind, i need something ephedrine free...dont want to mess with my heart

thanks


----------



## 240sx (Sep 17, 2006)

some people react in different ways, stop taking it all together.It sounds like your heart is redlining and that could be a bad deal.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

you didn't list how much you took as a first dose.

but i'm guessing 24mg. That's too much.

Instead of starting it off with that much, then adding more of the same dosage in a day, try just 8mg first with a sipp of coffee.

I also got the jitters when I first started taking ephedra hcl with caffeine pills. I freaked out at the gym, it felt like everyone was watching me. 

For me, it's the caffein pills that mess me up more than the ephedra. I just take it with a coffee or tea instead. I feel alot more relaxed without the caffeine. I'm a big fan of ephedra for cutting, if you serously wanna burn some fat, there's no better alternative.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2006)

Eh.  It sounded like he gave it a good amount of time to get used to the dosage.  I mean 1 a day in the morning for a week?  Thats a pretty low dosage.

I used to feel certain symptoms, but I ignored them all and it went away.  Thats when I took 2 a day and they only lasted just over a week.  

However, not everyone is the same.  Its up to you if you feel the risk is greater than YOUR reward.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Eh.  It sounded like he gave it a good amount of time to get used to the dosage.  I mean 1 a day in the morning for a week?  Thats a pretty low dosage.
> 
> I used to feel certain symptoms, but I ignored them all and it went away.  Thats when I took 2 a day and they only lasted just over a week.
> 
> However, not everyone is the same.  Its up to you if you feel the risk is greater than YOUR reward.



i still think your better off taking 8 mg/2-3x a day....then 24mg once a day to start.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 17, 2006)

Stop thaking this EC stack immediately.  The weird feeling is not good.

You have what sounds like a Ca+2/Mg+2 imbalance (magnesium shortage) in muscle tissue.  You may also have a tendency towards charlie horse or muscle spasms in your calves and quads.  You've having them in your chestwall, in the vicinity of your heart.

Find a magnesium chelate supplement at the local drug store, start taking it.  Make sure you are also properly hydrated.

Its also possible that the EC is causing you to excrete potassium.  You might try eating a banana or two  (not at the same time) and see if that helps.


----------



## brollickby06 (Sep 18, 2006)

Trouble, your prediction about the charlie horse in my calves was right on point.  I can never do calve raises because they cramp up no matter how much i stretch them...
I will get magnesium chelate ASAP...
my potassium levels, however, seemed normal in my bloodwork

and viet john, you were right i started off with 24mg...my vasopro comes in only 24mg, so how can i possibly lower the dose? should i squeeze some liquid out of the gel?


Trouble, do you think that if I begin to take the magnesium chelate, eat a banana a day, and drink more water...it will be safe for me to take EC?

regardless, if i begin it again...i will wait atleast 3 weeks.  I just began HIIT cardio and hope this will help "strengthen" my heart a bit.  maybe ill be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## brollickby06 (Sep 18, 2006)

oh and just to add...i was feeling i little anxious while on ephedrine as well.  the first day i took it, i was very angry for no reason...then the rest of the time i was feeling some anxiety


----------



## Gordo (Sep 18, 2006)

brollickby06 said:


> oh and just to add...i was feeling i little anxious while on ephedrine as well.  the first day i took it, i was very angry for no reason...then the rest of the time i was feeling some anxiety



Not a huge surprise....ephedra is a CNS stimulant.


> I just began HIIT cardio and hope this will help "strengthen" my heart a bit. maybe ill be ready in a few weeks.



I think this is twisted logic. Some drugs affect people differently due to their unique chemistry. From the list of symptoms....you and ephedra shouldn't cross paths.

Better to utilize cardio and diet and keep away from the stims. They don't sound like they agree with you period, even worse if some of the symptoms manifest themselves in the form of anxiety and the like.

Just drop this idea'r altogether, would be my suggestion.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 18, 2006)

Gordo, as usual, summed it up beautifully.  I concur with Gordo's suggestion that you avoid EC stack use.  Don't use ephedra products.  Some folks are very sensitive to stimulants, period.  I don't tolerate much caffeine.  You might try very small doses, and see how you respond to it.  My guess is, you will find that it, too, causes palpitations.


----------



## brollickby06 (Sep 18, 2006)

okay thanks for the advice guys.  I guess ill keep on going without the EC stack for now.  I dont want to compromise my health...

so does this basically mean i should stay away from all thermogenics?  Is there anything else thats ephedra free which could aid in fat loss for me? Something that wont affect my heart?
I really havent looked into aything besides the EC stack and was really counting on it to give me an extra boost.

Im open to suggestions.  Oh, and thanks again Trouble and Gordo


----------



## Trouble (Sep 18, 2006)

Among thermogenics that I tried personally, Scorch has proven not to cause excess anxiety, and it appears to work as promised.  

Read the symptoms on reactive hypogycemia:
http://www.allergycentre.com.au/id129.htm

Your sensitivity towards stimulants strong suggests that you may be developing this condition.

Its associated with low magnesium and taurine in the brain, also low GABA.


----------



## brollickby06 (Sep 21, 2006)

I tried researching...but coudlnt find too much on Scorch...is it known to cause palpitations in anyone? Im going to try to stay away from anything that has the possibility of that since im so sensitive to ephedrine and caffiene.


----------

